# التفريز وفتح أسنان التروس .. د.أحمد زكي



## ahmedzhelmy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]تمهيد :[/FONT][/FONT]

تعمل رؤوس التقسيم على تحرك قطعة التشغيل المراد تفريزها وضبط محورها حسب الزاوية المطلوبة بالنسبة إلى مقطع التفريز ، وأقرب مثال لذلك عند تفريز المضلعات المختلفة ، أو الدوران المتواصل لقطعة التشغيل عند قطع المجاري الحلزونية أو الأسنان الحلزونية .
يتناول هذا الفصل الطرق المختلفة لتقسيم المشغولات باستخدام رؤوس التقسيم مثل التقسيم المباشر – التقسيم الغير مباشر – التقسيم الفارقي (التفاضلي) – التفريز الحلزوني .
ويتعرض إلى الجانب العملي وهو الجانب التطبيقي للجانب النظري من خلال عرض طرق التقسيم بالصورة قبل الكلمة وذلك لسهولة إستيعابها وفهمها ، مع عرض المعدلات والأمثلة المحلولة ذات العلاقة .

*الملف المدرج **Pdf** .. والله الموفق*​


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي أحمد وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (16 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر لحضرتك علي الموضوع ده


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندسة عبير على تعليقك ، ولكن هذا الموضوع هو تكملة لموضوك السابق ( كيف تفتح ترس على الفريزة )، فالشكر لك لأنك أنت التي بدأتي بعرض هذا الموضوع.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الدكتور على ما تقدمه لنا من علم نافع فجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة 
مع تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## بيف (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر د/احمد لوسمحت ممكن جدول التروس الحلزونية


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا وبارك الله بك


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور أحمد حلمي على موضوع فتح أسنان التروس ، حيث أنه يعتبر من أصعب العمليات الميكانيكية.
بارك الله فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك.
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## م.علي أحمد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور / أحمد زكي*
​​*شكرا لك على طرحك**لهذا لموضوع القدمة الرقمية ، وبارك الله فيك ، وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة في ميزان**حسناتك**.*​


*مع خالص شكري لحضرتك*
​​*تلميذك الذي تعلم وإستفاد من مؤلفاتك*
*م.أحمد علي**أحمد*​




*نداء للإخوة المشرفين والقائمين على هذا**المنتدى*


*لدسامة وأهمية هذا الموضوع ( التفريز وفتح أسنان التروس**)**،**لذلك يرجى تثبيته لكي يستفاد منه أكبر عدد من مهندسي الإنتاج . للعلم هذا الموضوع**من الموضوعات الهامة ، بل هامة جدا ، وللعلم من الصعب الحصول عليها** .*


*تقبلوا تحياتي ،،*


*م.صلاح محمود*​


**************************


هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة ، بل من الموضوعات الهامةجدا.
لذلك أرجو من مشرفي القسم تثبيته ،،
مع تحياتي للدكتور أحمد زكي
وتحياتي لمشرفي القسم.
م.حماده مصطفى​


**************************


*نداء للإخوة المشرفين والقائمين على هذا**المنتدى*


أضم صوتي إلى صوت الزميل / م.صلاح محمود 


وصوت الزميل / م.حماده مصطفى 


لتثبيت هذا الموضوع لأهميته.


مع تحياتي لمشرفي القسم 


م.على أحمد على​


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور أحمد زكي​فهذا الموضوع رائع ويستحق التثبيت ​أرجو من المشرفين على هذا القسم تثبيت هذا الموضوع للصالح العام​ربنا يزيدك يا دكتور من علمه​تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،​م.حمادة مصطفى​


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا أستازي الدكتور أحمد
فهذا الموضوع من الموضوعات النادرة في الكتب ، وهو أيضا من الموضوعات الصعبة جدا ، وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب هذا الموضوع جيدا.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك.
تلميذتك المهندسة شيماء


----------



## مندوب (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## على هارون (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال الدين (5 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك علي الموضوع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## فاتح روما (18 فبراير 2010)

*الف شكر لحضرتك علي الموضوع ده*


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر لحضرتك علي الموضوع ده*


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وبأسلوبك السهل ، لذلك أتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك ، وجعل مؤلفاتكم وموضوعاتكم التي تعرض بهذا المنتدى في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## ihab shaban (8 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذى الفضل بعد السلام والتحيه
شكرا لك ولاهتمامك بالمواضيع الحيويه بقسم هندسه انتاج
فى الحقيقه اريد ان استفسر من ساعدتك عن تصنيع البساتم الخاصه بالفرامل والكلتش للعربات الصغيره 15مم-50مم
وتصنع من الالمونيا والحديد علي حد سوا حسب نوع العربه فانا اسبك الالمونيا الاسكراب فى قالب اسطواني به عده مقاسات وعندي مخرطه صغيره اقوم بتشكيل المعدن حسب المقاسات واقوم بتركيب الجلود للبستم ومن ثم ابيعه 
المشكله اننى لااربح شيء ارج افادتى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أمير المهندس (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_harith (18 أبريل 2010)

*شكر*

مشكور دكتور احمد وبارك الله فيك على معلوماتك القيمة 
م. حارث​


----------



## mohammed_010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ahmad_36 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أبريل 2010)

thank 4 a very good work


----------



## احمد الامين حامد (7 مايو 2010)

لم اتحصل على بحث التفريز وفتح اسنان التروس


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

الأخ الأستاذ الدكتور / أحمد زكي حلمي 
أشكرك على تقديمك لهذا الموضوع الهام .. وهو فتح أسنان التروس ، فهذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الصعبة والنادر الحصول عليها . فإن هذا الموضع يهم بالدرجة الأولى مهندسي الإنتاج ، وأيضا الفنيين والعاملين بهذا المجال . 
فلك الشكر والتقدير والعرفان .
تقبل المزيد من تحياتي وتقديري لكم 
م. صلاح محمود


*نداء للإخوة المشرفين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى*


*لدسامة وأهمية هذا الموضوع ( التفريز وفتح أسنان التروس ) ، لذلك يرجى تثبيته لكل يستفاد منه أكبر عدد من مهندسي الإنتاج . للعلم هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة ، بل هامة جدا ، وللعلم من الصعب الحصول عليها .*​


*تقبلوا تحياتي ،،*​


*م.صلاح محمود*​


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة ، بل من الموضوعات الهامة جدا.
لذلك أرجو من مشرفي القسم تثبيته ،،
مع تحياتي للدكتور أحمد زكي 
وتحياتي لمشرفي القسم.
م.حماده مصطفى


هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة ، بل من الموضوعات الهامة جدا.​


لذلك أرجو من مشرفي القسم تثبيته ،،​


مع تحياتي للدكتور أحمد زكي


وتحياتي لمشرفي القسم.


م.حماده مصطفى​


----------



## osamahadi (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل اخير دكتور احمد
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بهاء 2 (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled.33 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اليكم موقع لمقاسات التروس لعل يعم النفع علي الجميع www.ondrives.com


----------



## علي العراقي البطل (12 يناير 2011)

*الشكر الجزيل د.احمد اطلب الجدول التقسيم الكامل اذا وجد يبدء 2؟400سن وشكرا"*

الجدول الماني يبدي 2_400سن يستعمل لتقسيم الدشالي اذا موجود رجاء ارسال الي:32:


----------



## يسرى الطاير (13 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## husammu (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

موضع مهم نريد شرحك انت


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

نريد معلومات عن سكاكين الفرايز واسمائها وكيفية اخيارها لنوع العملية


----------



## محمدحسن عبادى (24 يونيو 2011)

جزا الله كل أنسان وضع معلومة تفيد بها البشرية


----------



## م/ابو وفي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا دكتور ,,,,, عضو جديد,,,,و تشرفت بإنضمامي الي هذه المجموعة المميزة


----------



## حمد المبارك (14 أكتوبر 2011)

-كلمة شكر قليلة بحقك يادكتور / أحمد

ونسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يمتعك بالصحة والعافية 
وأن نستفيد من مؤلفاتك ودروسك الكبيرة،،

وأنا انتظر منك بشغف كبير مواضيع جديدة عن عمليات التشكيل - -إن سمح لك وقتك 
(غير التي في كتاب تشكيل المعادن بدون قطع - فهو موجود عندي واستفدت منه بشكل كبير )

----------


----------



## naifeng (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلا دكتور.
وجزاك الله خيــــــــــــرا


----------



## elmalwany (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ندا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## mohamed19 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك يا دكتور أحمد نأمل من سيادتكم طريقة عمل ترس فارقى حلزونى لأنة تقابلنى مشكلة فى تركيب التروس الخاصة بالتقسيم الفارقى والتروس الخاصة بالتفريز الحلزونى 
شكرا 
مؤمن


----------



## hella (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[email protected]
اوكى


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال 
ماهوالتقسيم الفرقى وكيفية حسابه


----------



## احمد انتاج (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (27 يناير 2012)

كتاب رائع ومفيد جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ashogairan (13 فبراير 2012)

بوركت 
واسئل الله النفع للجميع


----------



## ابو عمر التكريتي (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام20 (3 أبريل 2014)

زاك الله خيرا


----------

